# Don't forget your company logo



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, since you never know who may end up with your truck after you are done with it, here is one more reason why you should NEVER leave any company identifiers (logo, phone # website or anything else that connects the vehicle to your company) on your truck when you trade it in. As a rule, I have always removed anything that traced back to my company because I was always afraid that someone who wasn't a good driver would get my truck, drive reckless or cause an accident and I didn't want it to look like it was my company that was responsible, but here is another reason that I'm sure no one here has thought about.

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/texas-plumber-ford-truck-ends-terrorists-133033518.html

So, be sure to remove your decals before you get rid of your next trade in.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could use it as their collections tuck if your late with the payment.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Just proof of how stupid our own citizens are to be calling these people and making threats instead of using common sense to realize why his name is on the truck.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Silly terrorists...buying Fords


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

When we traded in our truck my mechanic didn't have time to remove the decals, the dealer said they would do it. We took it to them a couple days before we picked up the new one as they had a potential buyer interested in seeing it. I waited to see proof that they had removed the decals before I signed the title.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

What is the best way to get the decals off and not mess up the paint? I bought a fiberglass boat, and I need to change the name of it.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

what if those pictures are American propaganda for the news agencies and those pictures were taken on an army base in Texas and the truck actually never left the states??


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heat gun and patience are the best way to do it and yes it still sux that way, but the heat does a good job of loosening the adhesive and letting the vinyl come off in bigger pieces, just don't over do the heat


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

South Seneca;1903164 said:


> What is the best way to get the decals off and not mess up the paint? I bought a fiberglass boat, and I need to change the name of it.


If it's vinyl, a hair dryer. Heat it up and peel.

.....


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

South Seneca;1903164 said:


> What is the best way to get the decals off and not mess up the paint? I bought a fiberglass boat, and I need to change the name of it.


As others have stated, heat and peel. And i could be wrong, but i think i heard somewhere that it is bad luck to change the name of a boat. If you have my kind of luck, you don't need to be doing anything that adds to it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

myzx6;1903172 said:


> Heat gun and patience are the best way to do it and yes it still sux that way, but the heat does a good job of loosening the adhesive and letting the vinyl come off in bigger pieces, just don't over do the heat


The cheaper the vinyl, the harder it is to get off.

.. .. ..


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

derekslawncare;1903263 said:


> As others have stated, heat and peel. And i could be wrong, but i think i heard somewhere that it is bad luck to change the name of a boat. If you have my kind of luck, you don't need to be doing anything that adds to it.


I think you can change it, but it's bad luck to have a boat with no name.

And yes, heat gun works well, I've used it before, but yes don't over-do the heat as it can mess up the paint. I saw a guy at the sign shop one time actually just use a razor blade. Kind of surprised me, but it worked.


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

South Seneca;1903164 said:


> What is the best way to get the decals off and not mess up the paint? I bought a fiberglass boat, and I need to change the name of it.


Hair dryer or heat gun does the trick


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm a full time USCG licensed Charter Captain in summer. This boat will be used for Cayuga lake cruises, and the old name doesn't fit the purpose. I think the previous owner spent the big bucks for the lettering, so it should be decent quality material.

Thanks Derekslawncare for letting me borrow your thread.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

You guys and your hairdryers are nuts!!!

Go to napa and get an eraser wheel put it in a drill and be done in no time!

It's a round piece of rubber when you get it rub it against something to knock down the square edge 
They last awhile,

I've used mine countless amounts of time!!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

X2 on the eraser wheel. Takes decals off quickly, and doesn't hurt the paint. Using hairdryers and heat guns is like stepping on your d*ck.


----------

